# Herters Full Bodies



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Recently I ordered a sample of the Herters full body canada goose decoy. It appears to be a little smaller than the Big Foot but is a lot less expensive. About half the cost.

I'm just wondering if anyone has used these in the past and what the success with them has been.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How is the detailing? Do you know how many head positions it comes in? And last, do they still have the stake for the ground with no feet?

I'm curious if they changed from older models.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

They are still the same as the always have been. You can get removable feet for them, but the are expensive.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Field hunter, you should buy the bigfoots, those herters are to shiny I think. Plus I get to hunt over the spread. :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Decoyer,
I think you're biased on the Herters Decoys. Ha Ha.
They seem to be ok. I don't see how the feet would matter, maybe they do. Big Foots would be better I think after looking at them.
Goosebuster3,
I'm going to have to charge you a fee to hunt if I get the Bigfoots. Does that change your mind any?


----------

